# New bent-metal



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I reworked my bending jig from the original that i thought was a bit too big to this smaller version. The stock is 1/4" aluminum that is cold bent. I really like the size, look and feel of the new one even though it isn't finished yet, what do you think? Also i know that some don't like shooting tubes, but this is sure a quick and easy way to attach bands and I'm just out to have fun anyway. Sorry for the photo quality.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

You should try some of Trumarks' RRT tubes, they shoot very well. Your bent rod slingshots are just fine, except I am concerned about the safety of your attachment method. I can't see how you are doing it, so I can't comment on that to help any.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh, here is one I did recently that you might want to try as well. It is made of 3/8", but even 1/4" would work well. You can attach tubes or flats, so what else could a person want? Right?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Interesting. I like them. What's wrong with the pics? I think they're fine.








BTW, is that thera band tube?


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

The second pic is blurry. the tube is an off the shelf set, i think the brand was from Daisy, can't remember now.

Smitty, the attachment method is a tapered wood plug inserted into the tube. I'll admit that at first i was leary, but i've shot it for awhile now and i am confident that it is a sound attachment method. Did you cold bend the 3/8" aluminum?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

They seem fine only thing I would criticise not in a nasty way,the handle seems a little thin I would be tempted to pack it out then wrap with the paracord.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

smitty said:


> I sometimes hit a sliced up tennis ball at 7 meters !


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Hawk, the smaller frame is just that, a frame, i'll insert a piece of wood to fill it out and wrap in cord, similar to the larger one next to it in the first photo.

I don't think a small piece of tubing is used to close the loop to the pouch. i think on commercial bandsets like this there is a hole melted or somehow formed through one side of the tube and the length is passed back through that hole. This is how every commerical band that i've seen is made, although i admittedly am not as experienced as others.


----------

